# S.S. Edmund Fitzgerald



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

This November 10th it will be 40 years since her sinking about 17 miles NW of the entrance to Whitefish Bay, with all hands (29). I was living in Chesapeake VA when it happened and remember it vividly. The Fitz as she was called by the seamen of the Great Lakes was found 4 days later by a USN P-3 Orion sub hunter. She was launched June 7th 1958 and hauled mostly iron ore for the next 17 years. She remains the largest vessel to have sunk on the Great Lakes.















Like many, I have long been fascinated by the ship, her story, her crew, and the mystery of her sinking.

For those of you that live in the area, there are quite a few events planned - here's a partial list.

*Thursday, November 5 at 7 p.m.*

Speaker Rochelle Pennington Discusses Edmund Fitzgerald

Door County Maritime Museum, Sturgeon Bay, WI

*Friday, November 6*

“The Stories Behind the Songs” Gordon Lightfoot tribute

Audie’s Restaurant, Mackinaw City, MI

*Friday, November 6-7*

Lake Superior Marine Museum hosting events and speakers Nov 6-7

Duluth Entertainment and Convention Center, MN

*Saturday, November 7 at 1 p.m.*

40th Anniversary Program of the Edmund Fitzgerald

Speaker Rochelle Pennington Discusses Edmund Fitzgerald

Northern Great Lakes Visitor’s Center, Ashland, WI

*Monday, Nov 9 at 7:30 p.m.*

Special Benefit Concert with Gordon Lightfoot Tribute Band, “Whispers of the North”

Performing Arts Center of Lake Superior State University, Sault Sainte Marie, MI

*Tuesday, Nov 10 at 7:00 p.m.*

40th Anniversary Memorial Ceremony

Shipwreck Museum Main Gallery, Paradise, MI

*Tuesday, November 10 from 11-6 p.m.*

Split Rock Lighthouse, Two Harbors, MN

Lighthouse beacon lighting and tours

*Tuesday, November 10 at 6 p.m.*

Remembering the S.S. Edmund Fitzgerald, premier of Documentary

One Seagate, 550 N. Summit St., Toledo, OH

*Throughout November*

Superior Public Library, WI

A series of events in November to commemorate the sinking of the Edmund Fitzgerald

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 5, 2015)

I've always wondered who it was named after....


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

A life insurance company was the owner of the ship. The owner of the insurance company was a guy named Edmund Fitzgerald. He came from a maritime family. If you have a ship built, I guess you can name it after yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 5, 2015)

That is PRIME hunting and fishing time! Lol

Paradise is COOL little town with some neat stuff near by if you're adventerous and have 4x4. Or just wait til snow and it has some amazing trails. 

I haven't been there in awhile but my dad used to be a dive instructor and worked alot trips in that area with his buddy who owned a dive shop. 

There's so many boats sunk in these lakes it's crazy. They just found a new one last week or so.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 5, 2015)

Another good lightfoot song to listen to.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

Over 30,000 wrecks I believe. I also believe I heard it has the largest concentration of shipwrecks in the world even more than the Bermuda triangle, but I stand to be corrected on that.

My own opinion about the Fitz is that she broke up while afloat. For both pieces to be 170' apart from each other in only 530 feet of water . . . . she sure didn't break up on impact. Besides, there are NUMEROUS other ships that broke in two during eerily similar conditions on the Great Lakes. One large container ship was being thrown around in a storm like the one Fitz encountered, and it broke in half -- the surviving crew members that were on the bow section later thought they were about to be rescued by another ship sailing toward them, but to their horror they soon realized it was the stern of their own ship - the propellers were still turning and the stern rammed into the bow section and went sailing off into the storm.

I think only 1 or 2 of her crew survived that one. But this was by far not uncommon for ships to break in two on the Great lakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 5, 2015)

It's amazing how fast these lakes can get scary and do serious damage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 5, 2015)

Being originally from Michigan and the UP being one of my favorite places to be, Great Lakes maritime history has always fascinated me, but it's also something I don't know a whole lot about either. Maybe I should get a couple books and do some reading in some spare time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

Matt you'll get sucked in like a canoe goong down a maelstrom. I too have always been fascinated with maritime history starting back when I was just a kid and have read numerous books on specific ships and books on general maritime history and I can tell you what you once you start is very hard to stop!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)

One of the best reads was a book on the sinking of the SS Central America. What a tragedy that was. I read it in one sitting over a very long non-stop stretch of no sleep lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 5, 2015)

I have family all up the north shore, many years at split rock for the lighting of the lighthouse on that anniversary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> One of the best reads was a book on the sinking of the SS Central America. What a tragedy that was. I read it in one sitting over a very long non-stop stretch of no sleep lol.



While not a book on this area of history, this reminds me of a book I found on a shelf at the place we stayed at the last time we were in the Black Hills on Custer's exploration of the Black Hills. I simply could not put it down and I still need to buy myself a copy of it. 
Exploring With Custer The 1874 Black Hills Expedition https://www.amazon.com/dp/097180530X/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_.8.owbDA6HC9G

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just read this and thought you might like it. @Kevin 

http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/...years_ago_today.html#incart_river_mobile_home

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow, @Kevin, you have taught me a lot today about maritime history. Are you a buff of the sea and its history?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 10, 2015)

Man that had to of been scary on those ships with only a barometer to warn you of a system moving in!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> Wow, @Kevin, you have taught me a lot today about maritime history. Are you a buff of the sea and its history?



Yes I have always been fascinated by the sea. My mom made me read Moby Dick when I was young and that hooked me not only on the sea, but reading too. Best gift she ever gave me was forcing me to read. She grounded me until I read the book one summer when we lived in Japan because I wasn't doing well in school. I started to read it quickly to get off being grounded but within the first chapter I forgot I was grounded lol . I grew up fishing in the GOM, Corpus Christi Bay, the Laguna Madre, Oso Bay and everywhere else in south Texas my dad took me. I was going to go into the USN after HS but my dad suggested the USCG so that's what I did. I went into aviation in the CG but my love of the sea and maritime history has remained through the years. When I choose a book to read, it is more often than not related to maritime history. 

Ask my wife what one of the things I often say when things seem to get tough or I am in pain and she'll tell you I put it in perspective by saying something along the lines of:

_At least we're not adrift at sea with no food and water. Somewhere on the oceans there are people dying a slow miserable death right now, some not even in a lifeboat.
_
It's a good way to keep things in perspective IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 10, 2015)

Today's news 

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2015...ng-edmund-fitzgerald-great-lakes-mystery.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 10, 2015)

@Kevin Your posts re always very interesting. I look forward to them. I can't imagine the force needed to break a ship in half.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2015)

Starting RIGHT NOW she is going down and disappears from the Anderson's radar. RIP the good ship and crew of the Fitz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 11, 2015)

Getting out first big November Gale tonight. 

Not as serious as the "white blizzard" but they are forecasting waves to 20ft for west michigan. 

The lake will also rise almost one foot in our side due to the powerful wind pushing all the water this way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2016)

Meant to drag this up yesterday and forgot. 41 years ago yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Meant to drag this up yesterday and forgot. 41 years ago yesterday.



I'm glad you did! 250 men lost their lives to the storm that blew through and sunk the Edmund then continued to blow sinking countless others boats. 

Kinda earry that it's been super windy the last two days also...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2016)

Somehow I missed this last year, tons of great information! Nikki had never heard the song! I find that remarkable....... Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2016)




----------

